# Shoe Peg Corn Casserole



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2005)

The first time that I had this recipe was at Thanksgiving at work and while everybody else was hitting the desserts, I was rushing back to see if there was any corn casserole left. This is delicious!!!!!

SHOE PEG CORN CASSEROLE​​[font=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica][/font][font=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

1 – 12oz. can of shoe peg corn
1 – 16 oz. can of French Style green beans
1 cup cheddar cheese (grated)
8 oz. sour cream
1 can cream of celery soup
½ cup chopped celery
½ cup chopped onion
¼ cup chopped bell pepper
1 sleeve Ritz crackers (crushed)
1 stick butter (melted)

Combine first 8 ingredients.  Spread in shallow casserole dish (8 X 12).  Top with crushed crackers and drizzle with melted butter.  Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.
[/font]


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 6, 2005)

Very interesting, Icy!! I 'll have to try this at my family reunion. We never have any kind of corn dish.
Wait, what is shoe peg corn??


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2005)

Just edited the recipe.  






Named for a famous 19th century American agricultural magazine, Country Gentleman is an excellent old variety of corn for the home gardener. Plants are 6 to 7 feet tall and ears are 8 inches long. The kernels are unusual - they are arranged in a zig zag pattern, not in the usual 'row' pattern as seen in most corns. Also know as Shoe Peg corn. Very tasty and excellent for making cream corn.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 6, 2005)

ok, gotcha. don't know if we have it, probably not, we don't have anything good in bfe. acronym, not the words!!
If not, I'll just have to use regular


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2005)

I really think that any corn is okay, but the shoe peg seems to be very sweet and crunchy.  If you can't find shoe peg find a good brand of white corn if possible.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 6, 2005)

ok, thanks icy


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 6, 2005)

This recipe looks really good.  I know my mom will love it, so when I go home in July I am going to fix it for her.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 6, 2005)

Make sure you don't overcook it.  It is suppose to be nice and crunchy.  I think I am going to be making it soon, I have missed it.


----------

